
Digging into a Solopreneur's Experimentation Stack - csallen
https://www.indiehackers.com/@PuckRockGrrl/digging-into-a-solopreneur-s-experimentation-stack-54268c5331
======
perpetualcrayon
In recent months I've been researching and deciding on what my "next gen"
stack is going to be.

The "bad" news for solopreneurs is it's extremely easy these days for good
ideas (or even mediocre ideas well executed) to go quasi-viral. Sounds like a
good thing, right? Ironically this can be a bad thing for people with the idea
but unable to handle inorganic growth patterns.

The "good" news? I think the open source tools exist and are mature enough now
to make it possible for a solopreneur to build a "scalable-enough"
architecture. At least to the point that you can (a) compete on price with
established companies, and (b) get yourself far enough into the next level
where you're going to be profitable enough to hire help without loans or
investments.

The catch is that this kind of stack is still (and probably for a while will
continue to be) inaccessible to all but those who are willing and able to
spend years honing their skills at all levels of the stack.

~~~
vkrm

      In recent months I've been researching and deciding on what my "next gen" stack is going to be.
    

What would your stack consist of if you were starting a new project today?

~~~
perpetualcrayon
answered under a sibling comment.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15268057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15268057)

~~~
CoreXtreme
I am using Postgres, Python, Flask, Elastic Search, Redis, and Docker.

------
ben_jones
Probably going to catch some flak for this but if you're really building a
software product by yourself you're going to want to pick whatever tech allows
you to consistently throw yourself at the product. If you write something from
scratch you'll be bogged down by boilerplate until you're bald from pulling
your hair out. If the documentation is poor you'll waste days on simple
problems or from waiting on a return email from support. In my view this is a
personal not a technical problem when dealing with solo or small teams.

~~~
pryelluw
I was this close to writing project Amy[0] with f# on .net core. Was an
interesting challenge. But I snapped out of it and am usong django (something
Im productive with). Day and night difference that is already producing
results even though its about 50% done.

[0] [https://github.com/yelluw/amy](https://github.com/yelluw/amy)

It powers [http://yelluw.com](http://yelluw.com) (https incoming this week)

~~~
spydertennis
looks great already. agree that focus is ones most important tool

~~~
pryelluw
Thank you. It's been a learning journey even though this isnt my first time
creating a product from scratch. There is always something new to learn.

------
ttoinou
Why would anyone land on the landing page ? How much advertising does one need
?

------
j_s
[https://elsyms.com/the-art-of-over-engineering-your-side-
pro...](https://elsyms.com/the-art-of-over-engineering-your-side-projects/) |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15147660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15147660)
(Sep 2017, 257 comments)

------
faizshah
Any opinions on the best web app framework for a solo dev seeking to quickly
prototype features?

I just dipped back into node with adonisjs but I think in rails it was much
easier to do rapid prototyping full stack.

~~~
ioddly
The one you are already experienced and comfortable with, which for you sounds
like Rails.

------
TaylorGood
Love the concept. Keeps the process light, streamlined.

